# HOTTOP replacement filter



## divershell182 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hey,

does anyone know how to get a replacement filter for the hottop roaster? I've just been long term loaned one and it needs a replacement but the European place doesn't seem to ship to the UK. Any ideas?


----------

